# New Forum: The Den



## Janice (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm pleased to announce the addition of The Den as a Chatter subforum. The Den is a socializing area for members who are interested in or experiencing pregnancy, childbirth, and parenting. Please feel free to create your own topics that are relevant to these issues.


----------

